# Bremer Toro fino al 2025. Poi cessione a peso d’oro



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2022)

A quanto pare la vicenda Belotti non ha insegnato nulla ai giocatori del Torino.Immagino che prenderlo dopo il rinnovo sarebbe un'operazione da 80/90 milioni tra ingaggio lordo, cartellino e stecche varie ai procuratori Arrivederci, arrivederci...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


Lasciamo perdere. Meglio. Sappiamo come vanno le cose con Cairo poi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


Vediamo se un altro si rovina la carriera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


se rinnova rido.....


----------



## Igor91 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


Credo che Cairo utilizzi forme di ricatto... In qualche modo li costringe.
Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


Tra un anno esatto bremer può firmare a zero per chi vuole e strappare il contrattone della vita con tanto di commissione succulenta e oggi firma il rinnovo col toro per tutelare il club e solo il club?
E chi ci crede?
Il mondo del calcio va in una direzione, a torino ne descrivono un'altra.
Bremer dopo belotti via a zero, con buona pace del vigile.
L'alternativa?
Venderlo questa estate a prezzi consoni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A quanto pare la vicenda Belotti non ha insegnato nulla ai giocatori del Torino.Immagino che prenderlo dopo il rinnovo sarebbe un'operazione da 80/90 milioni tra ingaggio lordo, cartellino e stecche varie ai procuratori Arrivederci, arrivederci...


Ai giocatori forse no ma Cairo penso che certe scemenze non le farà più, trattenere Belotti gli è costato minimo una quarantina di milioni, penso che se gli arriveranno buone offerte in futuro per suoi giocatori le accetterà.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ai giocatori forse no ma Cairo penso che certe scemenze non le farà più, trattenere Belotti gli è costato minimo una quarantina di milioni, penso che se gli arriveranno buone offerte in futuro per suoi giocatori le accetterà.


Pensava di avere tra le mani il miglior attaccante italiano e si è fatto ingolosire.
Magari aveva pure ragione... ma belotti si è perso dentro una squadra triste e senza identità.
Anni e anni di progetti tecnici fallimentari ..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra un anno esatto bremer può firmare a zero per chi vuole e strappare il contrattone della vita con tanto di commissione succulenta e oggi firma il rinnovo col toro per tutelare il club e solo il club?
> E chi ci crede?
> Il mondo del calcio va in una direzione, a torino ne descrivono un'altra.
> Bremer dopo belotti via a zero, con buona pace del vigile.
> ...


Io no poi mi sa solo di invidia quelli che lavorano in questo giornale


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


Se firma, si brucia la possibilità di giocare in una big italiana. IL Milan si tirerebbe sicuramente indietro, l'Inter salvo cessioni clamorose non avrà liquidità, i gobbi si aggiusteranno con Romagnoli a 0.


----------



## ventu84090 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Se rinnova molto probabilmente andrà all'estero...essendo brasiliano avrà sicuramente un bel mercato...


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se firma, si brucia la possibilità di giocare in una big italiana. IL Milan si tirerebbe sicuramente indietro, l'Inter salvo cessioni clamorose non avrà liquidità, i gobbi si aggiusteranno con Romagnoli a 0.


Sarebbe meraviglioso, altra pippa strapagata da mantenere per 4 anni.
Speravo tra l'altro che si sobbarcassero pure il contrattone di Dollarumma, sarebbe stata la loro rovina.

Solo da noi certi mediocri chiedono cifre assurde: Chalanoglu 5 milioni, Kessiè 8.. parliamo sempre dei soldi che circolano in Premier, ma lì giocatori "normali" come Robertson o Jota prendono rispettivamente 3 e 4,5 milioni netti e solo 3 giocatori nel Liverpool superano i 10 (Van Dijk, Salah e Alcantara).


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vediamo se un altro si rovina la carriera.


Quindi Donnarumma chalet e Kessie hanno fatto bene a comportarsi così? Giusto?


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ai giocatori forse no ma Cairo penso che certe scemenze non le farà più, trattenere Belotti gli è costato minimo una quarantina di milioni,


60, come i soldi che era disposto a tirare fuori Miracessi


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, Bremer firmerà il rinnovo col Torino fino al 2025. Poi arriverà la cessione, a peso d’oro, Bremer piace a Milan e Inter.


Quindi per tutti Bremer si è bruciato la carriera. Quindi i nostri hanno fatto bene ad andare via a zero. Coerenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi Donnarumma chalet e Kessie hanno fatto bene a comportarsi così? Giusto?


è una situazione completamente diversa, un conto è trovare il compromesso con la società, cioè io rinnovo pero tu poi mi vendi ad un prezzo accettabile, cosi ti faccio guadagnare qualcosa, un conto è il rinnovo a la belotti, cioè il giocatore rinnova ad 1 e mezzo pero cairo lo valutava 100 mil, se valuti belotti 100 mil poi gli devi dare lo stipendio di un giocatore che vale la cifra rihciesta. belotti è stato fregato e infatti non appena si è reso conto della fregatura la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato silurare il suo procuratore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per tutti Bremer si è bruciato la carriera. Quindi i nostri hanno fatto bene ad andare via a zero. Coerenza.



La questione è diversa.
A Torino sono "prigionieri",abbiamo visto tutti come Belotti,anno dopo anno,da 100 miloni di ipotetico valore sia passato a....0.
E non solo come valore,ma anche come qualità. 

Ha sprecato gli anni migliori per un rinnovo folle con il...Torino !
Per carità,lo puoi fare se hai intenzione di diventare una bandiera del club e terminare li la carriera,ma non se hai altre ambizioni.
E lui a quanto pare le ambizioni le aveva pure,ma è stato prigioniero del contratto che lui stesso ha firmato.

Al Milan è diverso,non si può paragonare dai.
Soprattutto in questi ultimi 2 anni in cui abbiamo rialzato la testa e siamo tornati competitivi.


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi Donnarumma chalet e Kessie hanno fatto bene a comportarsi così? Giusto?


La differenza è che Cairo le offerte per non perdere Bremer a zero ce le ha sia ora che per giugno e le aveva anche per Belotti.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per tutti Bremer si è bruciato la carriera. Quindi i nostri hanno fatto bene ad andare via a zero. Coerenza.


No. C'è la via di mezzo. 
Bremer scade nel 2023. Può chiedere la cessione ora o in estate e permettere al Torino di incassare una bella cifra, una cifra congrua (sui 25), e non sovradimensionata dal suo presidente come successo in passato per altri.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La questione è diversa.
> A Torino sono "prigionieri",abbiamo visto tutti come Belotti,anno dopo anno,da 100 miloni di ipotetico valore sia passato a....0.
> E non solo come valore,ma anche come qualità.
> 
> ...


Ci sta in parte quello che dici , ma se prendiamo i concetti principali sono uguali.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La questione è diversa.
> A Torino sono "prigionieri",abbiamo visto tutti come Belotti,anno dopo anno,da 100 miloni di ipotetico valore sia passato a....0.
> E non solo come valore,ma anche come qualità.
> 
> ...


Pero' dobbiamo essere coerenti.

E' giusto fare prigionieri, è la stessa cosa che desidero io che facciano al Milan.

Mica firmano con la pistola puntata alla tempia


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (12 Gennaio 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Credo che Cairo utilizzi forme di ricatto... In qualche modo li costringe.
> Non c'è altra spiegazione.



Si, anche io me lo domando, ma non riesco a capire come possa fare...


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> No. C'è la via di mezzo.
> Bremer scade nel 2023. Può chiedere la cessione ora o in estate e permettere al Torino di incassare una bella cifra, una cifra congrua (sui 25), e non sovradimensionata dal suo presidente come successo in passato per altri.


Ok questo come concetto dovrebbe essere la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pero' dobbiamo essere coerenti.
> 
> E' giusto fare prigionieri, è la stessa cosa che desidero io che facciano al Milan.
> 
> Mica firmano con la pistola puntata alla tempia



Ma dove sta l'incoerenza ?

Io prigionieri in casa nostra non ne vedo (e credo che mai ci saranno),anzi,spesso siamo stati noi prigionieri dei giocatori/procuratori stessi


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Cairo le offerte per non perdere Bremer a zero ce le ha sia ora che per giugno e le aveva anche per Belotti.


A questo si, però i nostri si sono comportati da meschini su, non e che Kessie non avesse offerte..


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma dove sta l'incoerenza ?
> 
> Io prigionieri in casa nostra non ne vedo (e credo che mai ci saranno),anzi,spesso siamo stati noi prigionieri dei giocatori/procuratori stessi


Hai scritto 
"La questione è diversa.
A Torino sono "prigionieri",abbiamo visto tutti come Belotti,anno dopo anno,da 100 miloni di ipotetico valore sia passato a....0.
E non solo come valore,ma anche come qualità.

Ha sprecato gli anni migliori per un rinnovo folle con il...Torino !"

Magari non volevi essere incoerente, ma onestamente è la stessa cosa che vorrei venisse fatta al Milan.

Imprigionare Leao a 4 milioni quando magari tra solo 1 anno quelli al suo livello ne prenderanno 6.

Imprigionare Kessie a 3 milioni due anni fa quando adesso poi magari gliene offrono 4-5-6

Le strade sono 2 nella gestione dei contratti: o imprigioni o vieni inchiappettato


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è una situazione completamente diversa, un conto è trovare il compromesso con la società, cioè io rinnovo pero tu poi mi vendi ad un prezzo accettabile, cosi ti faccio guadagnare qualcosa, un conto è il rinnovo a la belotti, cioè il giocatore rinnova ad 1 e mezzo pero cairo lo valutava 100 mil, se valuti belotti 100 mil poi gli devi dare lo stipendio di un giocatore che vale la cifra rihciesta. belotti è stato fregato e infatti non appena si è reso conto della fregatura la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato silurare il suo procuratore


Il discorso Bellotti è una storia particolare.

Qui si prende per scemo Bremer per aver rinnovato, i nostri invece sono stati furbi.ok.


----------



## sampapot (12 Gennaio 2022)

ci sono squadre di seconda fascia (come il torino) che servono a metterti in mostra...lì sicuramente non vincerai mai niente...la logica direbbe che non appena raggiungi un certo valore, cambi aria (come ad esempio De Paul), se invece sei mediocre, ti accontenti e resti lì a fare la muffa. Se poi firmi il prolungamento e hai intenzione di cambiare aria, ti tiri la zappa sui piedi....è il contrario di quello che sta facendo Kessie


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

farà la fine di belotti con il rinnovo, contento lui...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi Donnarumma chalet e Kessie hanno fatto bene a comportarsi così? Giusto?


La strategia dei rinnovi deve partire molto prima, anni prima.
A 1 anno e mezzo dalla scadenza non c'è partita e forse nemmeno a due.

Ormai , mio personale parere, tre anni prima della naturale scadenza è l'arco temporale idoneo per fare determinate valutazioni.
Arrivato all'ultimo biennio puoi solo decidere se far giocare il calciatore con un piede già fuori , iniziare un braccio di ferro che forse ti può far perdere, forse ti può far vincere, forse ti può far ridurre le perdite ma forse ti può servire ad educare altri.

Il potere dei clubs mai come oggi è ai minimi storici.
I calciatori nella crisi che stiamo passando sono stati i più avari. 
Vedi messi, vedi insigne, vedi donnarumma, vedi calha e tanti altri.
Il calcio dell'agente.


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> A questo si, però i nostri si sono comportati da meschini su, non e che Kessie non avesse offerte..


Ma infatti per me è stato uno dei tanti errori della dirigenza quello di non venderlo anziché stare dietro alle chiacchiere del giocatore e del suo procuratore. Chalanoglu ha fatto la sua mezza stagione decente a ridosso della scadenza quindi prima era invendibile. Donnarumma sapeva già che se ne sarebbe andato a zero il giorno della firma con Mirabelli, l'unica soddisfazione poteva essere quella di lasciarlo 1 anno in tribuna.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il discorso Bellotti è una storia particolare.
> 
> Qui si prende per scemo Bremer per aver rinnovato, i nostri invece sono stati furbi.ok.


prima cosa bremer non ha ancora rinnovato quindi puo essere benissimo la classica sparata giornalista, seconda cosa i nostri non sono stati furbi, sono stati semplicemente scorretti, perche se dici "torno dalle olimpiadi e aggiusto tutto, sono il presidente e bla bla" e poi ti rimangi la parola sei un uomo da niente, ovviamente inutile riparlare della pochezza morale del duo dollar/pizzettaro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai scritto
> "La questione è diversa.
> A Torino sono "prigionieri",abbiamo visto tutti come Belotti,anno dopo anno,da 100 miloni di ipotetico valore sia passato a....0.
> E non solo come valore,ma anche come qualità.
> ...



Stiamo facendo un pò di confusione 

Gli esempi che riporti (i rinnovi di leao e kessie) sarebbero stati frutto di competenza e grande visione futura,senza alcuna forzatura per i giocatori che anzi,si sarebbero trovati con un sostanzioso aumento di stipendio in tempi non sospetti. E soprattutto, senza il reboante ronzio di altre squadre.

Mentre un Belotti che,cercato da tot squadre, firma l'ennesimo rinnovo con un presidente come cairo (che non tratta cifre inferiori ai 100 milioni per cederti),beh,questa si che è una forzatura.
E quando parlo di "imprigionare" intendo proprio questo.
Belotti è stato ostaggio del suo stesso contratto.

Per imprigionare i giocatori come intendi fare tu,bisogna agire prima che mostrino al mondo intero le proprie grazie per tot partite.
Volevi "imprigionare" Leao a 2-3 milioni ? Dovevi rinnovare il contratto lo scorso anno.
Volevi "imprigionare" Kessie a 2-3 milioni ? Dovevi rinnovare il contratto 1-2 anni fa.

Chiaro che ora è troppo tardi e ne paghi le conseguenze.
Ovviamente questo discorso vale anche per Bremer.


----------



## Route66 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> prima cosa bremer non ha ancora rinnovato quindi puo essere benissimo la classica sparata giornalista, seconda cosa *i nostri non sono stati furbi, sono stati semplicemente scorretti*, perche se dici "torno dalle olimpiadi e aggiusto tutto, sono il presidente e bla bla" e poi ti rimangi la parola sei un uomo da niente, ovviamente inutile riparlare della pochezza morale del duo dollar/pizzettaro


Il discorso è molto semplice in fondo e i nostri sono stati e sono(vedere alla voce caprone) dei grandissimi F.D.P.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso Bremer se il rinnovo andasse in porto potrebbe essere un semplice accordo con il Toro per fare in modo che il giocatore abbia il suo aumento da subito e poi venga ceduto a giugno(al Milan?) ad un prezzo più alto di quello che avrebbe con scadenza 2023.
In questo caso si evitano i casi Dollarumma, Turco e Caprone e vissero tutti felici e contenti.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi per tutti Bremer si è bruciato la carriera. Quindi i nostri hanno fatto bene ad andare via a zero. Coerenza.


Cosa c'entra il Milan da Champions con questo Torino?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo un pò di confusione
> 
> Gli esempi che riporti (i rinnovi di leao e kessie) sarebbero stati frutto di competenza e grande visione futura,senza alcuna forzatura per i giocatori che anzi,si sarebbero trovati con un sostanzioso aumento di stipendio in tempi non sospetti. E soprattutto, senza il reboante ronzio di altre squadre.
> 
> ...


Certo.

Ma Belotti quando ha firmato, l' ha fatto per sua convenienza personale, mica perchè Cairo aveva un intento malevolo.

Che sia stato di fatto imprigionato, per carità capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Ma di fatto, lui ha preso un altissimo stipendio oltre il suo valore
Il Milan ha evitato una sola clamorosa viste le cifre in ballo
Il Torino ha perso un entrata clamorosa vista come è finita.

Insomma, queste tre righe sopra sono il "calciomercato", interscambia gli elementi, ma sempre quella è la storia.

Se Bremer firmasse, sarebbe perchè gli va bene cosi.


----------



## uolfetto (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo un pò di confusione
> 
> Gli esempi che riporti (i rinnovi di leao e kessie) sarebbero stati frutto di competenza e grande visione futura,senza alcuna forzatura per i giocatori che anzi,si sarebbero trovati con un sostanzioso aumento di stipendio in tempi non sospetti. E soprattutto, senza il reboante ronzio di altre squadre.
> 
> ...


Il tuo discorso sui rinnovi non fa una piega. Solo che bisogna ammettere anche che non è proprio la cosa più semplice del mondo, basti pensare che Leao veniva chiamato Niang fino a tre mesi fa e che per me Kessie era il primo giocatore da dare via due anni fa anche in prestito me ne sarei liberato. Quindi ok che i dirigenti non sono i tifosi e sono lì proprio per fare quel lavoro e dimostrare la loro bravura, ma anche un po' di tolleranza da parte del tifoso medio non guasterebbe. Secondo me il rinnovo di Bremer con il Toro non sta ne in cielo in terra, io lo vedo indirizzato all'Inter in estate al posto magari di uno Skriniar venduto e monetizzando la differenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma Belotti quando ha firmato, *l' ha fatto per sua convenienza personale*, mica perchè Cairo aveva un intento malevolo.
> 
> ...



Beh,oddio,non credo sia andata a finire proprio così,sai ?
Vado a memoria,ma ricordo che Belotti fu inchiapettato per bene dal suo ex procuratore (che infatti poi licenziò subito dopo essere venuto a conoscenza di alcune clausole del contratto,soprattutto quella relativa ai 100 milioni da sborsare per le squadre estere...e non)  

E anche lo stipendio,1,8 milioni...sicuro avrebbe guadagnato di più anche scegliendo la nuova squadra da bendato.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,oddio,non credo sia andata a finire proprio così,sai ?
> Vado a memoria,ma ricordo che Belotti fu inchiapettato per bene dal suo ex procuratore (che infatti poi licenziò subito dopo essere venuto a conoscenza di alcune clausole del contratto,soprattutto quella relativa ai 100 milioni da sborsare per le squadre estere...e non)
> 
> E anche lo stipendio,1,8 milioni...sicuro avrebbe guadagnato di più anche scegliendo la nuova squadra da bendato.


Avrebbe guadagnato di più, però magari saremmo qui a piangere noi dopo 80 milioni spesi + lauto ingaggio 

Comunque, come te non ricordo bene la vicenda, chissà che volevano fare.

Magari volevano fare come Thiago ai tempi, rinnovo e cessione immediata ahahaha

Gli ha visto chiaramente male.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso sui rinnovi non fa una piega. Solo che bisogna ammettere anche che non è proprio la cosa più semplice del mondo, basti pensare che Leao veniva chiamato Niang fino a tre mesi fa e che per me Kessie era il primo giocatore da dare via due anni fa anche in prestito me ne sarei liberato. Quindi ok che i dirigenti non sono i tifosi e sono lì proprio per fare quel lavoro e dimostrare la loro bravura, ma anche un po' di tolleranza da parte del tifoso medio non guasterebbe. Secondo me il rinnovo di Bremer con il Toro non sta ne in cielo in terra, io lo vedo indirizzato all'Inter in estate al posto magari di uno Skriniar venduto e monetizzando la differenza.



Certamente non è semplice,ma noi alcune situazione ce le andiamo proprio a cercare.

Per dirti,passi Calhanoglu, Dollarman e Kessie,ma come è possibile che Theo Hernandez ancora non l'abbiamo rinnovato ?
E' dal 2019 con noi,ha fatto una stagione migliore dell'altra eppure ancora aspettiamo,tanto "c'è tempo".
Eppure era da ANNI che non vedevamo un terzino simile.

Ovviamente abbiamo aspettato fino a quando è stato convocato anche in nazionale,così le altre squadre hanno potuto osservarlo ancora meglio e fare girare alcune voci....
Ora per rinnovargli il contratto dovremo sborsare quanto ? Minimo 4 milioni,minimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avrebbe guadagnato di più, però magari saremmo qui a piangere noi dopo 80 milioni spesi + lauto ingaggio
> 
> Comunque, come te non ricordo bene la vicenda, chissà che volevano fare.
> 
> ...



Guarda,in tutta questa vicenda godo solamente per una cosa : pensare Cairo 3 anni fa mentre tutto tronfio chiedeva 100 milioni per il suo "gioiello"!
Per poi ritrovarsi ora a guadagnarne ben 100 in meno del previsto


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il Milan da Champions con questo Torino?


L'azione è la stessa .


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il Milan da Champions con questo Torino?


L'azione è la stessa .


----------



## Igor91 (12 Gennaio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Si, anche io me lo domando, ma non riesco a capire come possa fare...


Ci sono meccanismi che conosce solo chi c'è dentro.. Cairo è un figlio di puntana vero ...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Cairo le offerte per non perdere Bremer a zero ce le ha sia ora che per giugno e le aveva anche per Belotti.


ma anche noi le avevamo, dipende tutto da quanto valuti belotti, turca, donnarumma ecc...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma Belotti quando ha firmato, l' ha fatto per sua convenienza personale, mica perchè Cairo aveva un intento malevolo.
> 
> ...


stipendio oltre il suo valore? piglia 2 mil lordi. belotti è stato proprio fregato, tanto è vero che quando se ne è accorto ha licenziato il suo procuratore  cairo non puo dare 2 lordi ad un giocatore e poi valutarlo 100 mil, se lo valuti 100 gli devi dare uno stipendio in linea. Ilgallo fa bene ad andare via a zero cosi il vigile urbano impara che lui non è il piu furbo del quartiere


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> stipendio oltre il suo valore? piglia 2 mil lordi. belotti è stato proprio fregato, tanto è vero che quando se ne è accorto ha licenziato il suo procuratore  cairo non puo dare 2 lordi ad un giocatore e poi valutarlo 100 mil, se lo valuti 100 gli devi dare uno stipendio in linea. Ilgallo fa bene ad andare via a zero cosi il vigile urbano impara che lui non è il piu furbo del quartiere


Ero rimasto a quasi 2 netti, non pensavo 1 milione l' anno

Allora nel caso si, l' hanno fregato alla grande, visto che gli davano una valutazione di decine di milioni per venderlo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ero rimasto a quasi 2 netti, non pensavo 1 milione l' anno


io ricordavo 1,5 mil netti, facendo una ricerca veloce ora ho trovato 2 lordi che piu o meno ci sta col milione e mezzo netto. Fatto sta che belotti quando si è accordo di essere stato fregato chiuse i rapporti col suo ex procuratore e si faceva rappresentare dalla moglie aiutata dal commercialista  ora non so se ha trovato un nuovo procuratore


----------



## kipstar (12 Gennaio 2022)

ma non ci credo. ma la storia del gallo ? non insegna nulla a nessuno ? se succede è perchè il giocatore non ha offerte......(dubito)


imho.


----------

